# Help with infusion codes 96365,96366,96367



## dashcraft (May 11, 2015)

Patient comes into ER has two different infusions given two different times and two different sites. What codes would be used for this? Tia


----------



## sivagurulingam (May 19, 2015)

Hi 

I am using 96365,96365-59 for this scenario. In the CPT book under page # 621 state clearly.


----------

